# Art of Halloween Portrait



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

After seeing Sytnathotep's gorgeous pictures in his Art of Halloween thread, I commissioned him to "paint" a portrait as a gift for Spooky1's birthday. Here is the original shot of me in costume holding a Spirit Halloween candelabra, which Spooky1 took on Halloween a couple years ago:

Original Shot by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here is Sytnathotep's painting proof (which he dubbed "Spooky Lady" and I call "Everyone Looks Better in Candlelight"):

Painting Proof by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And here is the framed print:

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF6032 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks again, Syt, for doing such a lovely job on this picture! It looks perfect hanging above our entertainment center surrounded by so many creepy characters.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, that's beautiful, Roxy. A perfect addition to your Halloween home. My compliments to both the artist AND the model.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is fabulous! What a great gift and the subject matter is pretty nice too! Really impressive!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is a gorgeous picture Roxy, and I had no idea what a talent Sytnathoteps is! Dang! What a perfect, one of a kind gift. You look loverly!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a thoughtful beautiful gift. The portrait is really, really lovely, but the it's the subject that makes it a priceless piece of art! 

Sytnathotep you have some mad painting skills my friend. Fabulous work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

All I can say about this is ....WOW! Awesome gift and wonderfully talented painter.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a perfect gift! And just the right artist!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice!
I kind of thought the candles shouldn't be lit (ala Young Frankenstein), but lit works too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, font, the candles were the only source of light when Spooky1 took the original picture I do like that scene from Young Frankenstein, though. It's very funny and classic Mel Brooks.

Thanks for the kind comments, all. I can only take credit for the model part (Otaku, you're a dear). Spooky1 took a great picture and Sytnathotep applied his magic digital artist skills to take it to another level.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really nice work. A LOT of talent there!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice! I was hoping to see it framed! It looks great over the mantle, and I'm happy you're enjoying it!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nicely done. I'm sure the Spooky one loves it.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! Really nice work Sytnathotep. You make a beautiful model Roxy!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I second what Copchick said. Beautiful!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Stunning. Oh! The artwork is too!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantastic portrait of the model, fantastic artwork of the artist and of course, a great photo taken by Spooky.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome work by sytnathotep! What an awesome unique piece for your home. I am sure you will both enjoy it for many years!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How did I not post here yet? I love the picture Roxy gave me for my birthday.  I just had to hang it where I'd see it all the time. Thanks Roxy and thanks Sytnathotep for making my photo into a real piece of art.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Awesome work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is sooo nice....your a lucky guy spooky...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

beelce said:


> That is sooo nice....your a lucky guy spooky...


Believe me, I know it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice job and a thoughtful gift.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW I missed this when it was first posted. That is amazing!


----------

